

Interactive Vim tutorial - wyclif
http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html

======
sixtofour
This is OK if you don't have vim installed, but the best way to learn vim is
to use vim, and the best way to use vim to learn vim is:

vimtutor

which comes with vim and is basically a file that you edit, with progressive
instructions on the basics of vim.

:help vimtutor

...

On Unix, if Vim has been properly installed, you can start it from the shell:
> vimtutor

On MS-Windows you can find it in the Program/Vim menu. Or execute vimtutor.bat
in the $VIMRUNTIME directory.

...

~~~
irrationalfab
It is true, but the learning curve of Vim is (a bit?) step. This tutorial is
quick and reduces some of the frustration that you can experience when it
takes 1 minute to insert a word.

------
jpadilla_
Ok Ok, I'll give Vim another try. I've been starting to learn and use Vim in
its full potential for at least 4 years. I always start with a fresh install,
nothing fancy. But for some reason muscle memory never kicks in, and continue
to use until it gets in my way, then I go back running to Textmate. I'm going
to give this tut a try and see how it goes. Maybe I'll finally be able to jump
into the Vim train, or just jump ship.

~~~
dhimes
Be sure you grab a cheat-sheet <http://devcheatsheet.com/tag/vim/>

You'll probably have one cheat-sheet when you start, then graduate to another
as you get better, and so on. They'll make your vim-life much better.

------
akarambir
These kind of interactive tutorial are really very good for introducing a new
language or environment. Another one <http://codecademy.com/> is also great.

~~~
djKianoosh
I agree wholeheartedly. Another good one is <http://learn.knockoutjs.com/>

------
rplnt
I don't think that this is a good way. I recommend just starting up the vim
and using it. When you find that some task annoys you and is too repetitive
find a way how to do it better. I don't really use vim so I know only a few
commands but this worked for me for other things. No need to read manual or a
tutorial beforehand.

------
zrgiu_
I have to admit I understood why everyone likes vim so much, but never found
the time to learn it. mcedit was good enough for me. This tutorial teached me
the minimal important stuff to finally be able to use visudo :)

------
defdac
I got to section 19, Visual Block Mode. Ctrl-v didn't work (in Vista/Chrome).

~~~
kaneo
ctrl-q will give you Visual Block mode.

If you modify your .vimrc and remove the 'Windows friendly' settings, the
ctrl-v binding should work, I think.

------
ryanbraganza
previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3043866>

------
adestefan
To all the vim people I have one question: how do you deal with multiple
buffers?

I'm so attached to the emacs way of buffer handling that I just can't get
comfortable with vim. It's really the one thing that I just don't get in vim.

~~~
gbog
I have F5 bound to :bn , it let me roll buffers, then I use :bd to remove a
buffer. I open new files with :Explore.

~~~
adestefan
The problem I have it that C-x-b defaults to jumping back to the previous
buffer. So I can just bang C-x-b<RET> and be back to where I was before. I
can't find the same thing with vim.

It's a very rare use case for me to want to roll through all the open buffers.

~~~
mcantor
You can use :ls to view all buffers, and if you do :b and start typing the
filename of a buffer, you can get completion suggestions with tab, or just hit
enter to jump to the first file that matches what you've typed so far.

Use Ctrl-6 (also referred to as Ctrl-^, C-6 or C-^) to swap between your
current buffer and the "alternate" buffer, which is usually the last buffer
you were looking at.

Use Ctrl-o and Ctrl-i to track up and down the "jump list". C-o is another
good way to get back to the buffer you were just looking at, like C-6.

~~~
iron_ball
There is also a wealth of plugins for buffer switching; I like FuzzyFinder's
:FufBuffer command. Invoke it and the most recent buffer will be at the top,
so you can hit enter immediately.

~~~
mcantor
I never really saw the utility of the plugins. The functionality you described
in your post, for example, is already implemented by C-6.

------
AlexCP
This website is really good for vim beginners
[http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Learn-Vim-
Progressiv...](http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Learn-Vim-
Progressively/)

